# WOW - what a bow case.



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well of the times I've shoot with Hornet, I've never paid any real attention to his case. After exchanging a few PM's concerning the Brownell case, I took his word for it and placed an order with LAS on Monday. Since they don't stock it, Steve said he would have it drop shipped. Guess what - it came today (how's that for service).

Besides being big enough to hold even the longest A2A bows (S4 for example) - it will hold 2 of them. And it has pockets every where. The bow compartments are separated from each other and from the pockets with 1" foam. 

I guess one of the biggest things that impressed however was the wheels. Unlike wheeled luggage that has 1 wheel on each side, this case has a triangle set of 3 wheels on each side. Stairways should be a breeze now.

Spoon13, we need to talk about some "custom embroidery". :shade:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

you know better than this...


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

What did they charge you,I was looking at getting one of those.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> you know better than this...


Are you jealous? :shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

blueglide1 said:


> What did they charge you,I was looking at getting one of those.


A little over $215 including shipping. Brownell lists them on their websight for $189 but you have to have a business license to buy direct from them. Plus, I'd much rather give the business to LAS.


----------



## Wrench81 (Aug 10, 2009)

How about a pic or link so we can see what it looks like?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Wrench81 said:


> How about a pic or link so we can see what it looks like?


I will definitely get some pix once I get it home and loaded - in the mean time, take a look here. It's at the bottom on the page.

http://www.brownellarchery.com/products.htm


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Are you jealous? :shade:




```

```
i'll know more after see a PIC.. !! 
heheee..


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a couple buddies with those cases....not the best quality in my opinion..

rivets are comming comming out by the wheels
stiching is falling out zippers are not working..

I have an Aurora Pro-line case....wayyyy better quality i think


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well of the times I've shoot with Hornet, I've never paid any real attention to his case. After exchanging a few PM's concerning the Brownell case, I took his word for it and placed an order with LAS on Monday. Since they don't stock it, Steve said he would have it drop shipped. Guess what - it came today (how's that for service).
> 
> Besides being big enough to hold even the longest A2A bows (S4 for example) - it will hold 2 of them. And it has pockets every where. The bow compartments are separated from each other and from the pockets with 1" foam.
> 
> ...


Not a problem. I know a guy.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

*straps*

I'd be interested in seeing close up of the straps that go across the case. The picture on the website makes them look cheap, possibly due to lighting. Is this a heavy canvas material?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> I have a couple buddies with those cases....not the best quality in my opinion..
> 
> rivets are comming comming out by the wheels
> stiching is falling out zippers are not working..


Thank goodness my experiences haven't been the same! I've been using the same Brownell now since they first came out several years ago. Stitching, wheels, zippers are still intact on mine. Got some ripping along the bottom edge between the wheels due to scraping on pavement while rolling the case around -- duct tape is holding up nicely -- but the newer cases took care of this by adding a skid plate to the base I believe.

I have seen a couple zipper problems but Brownell was quick to take care of those customers with replacement cases. Seen similar issues with a comparable number of Auroras in terms of zippers, etc. Since the Auroras don't hold as much, imo, it was an easy sell for me on the Brownell.

Straps are heavy canvas, as is the entire case, and are heavily reinforced at their attachment point on the case. Shoulder strap (with gel padding) and attachment points are also heavy duty.

My case has been on several different international trips, including Australia and Croatia, and regularly on US flights 3-4 times per year now for something like 7-8yrs now with no problems, including no damage to equipment inside. I've been pretty impressed and will gladly look at purchasing a new Brownell when my current one finally gives up. And I'm not sponsored by Brownell either .

>>--------->


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Kale said:


> I have a couple buddies with those cases....not the best quality in my opinion..
> 
> rivets are comming comming out by the wheels
> stiching is falling out zippers are not working..
> ...


I agree....I own the PRO-line HD case and it is MUCH better quality. It has a skid plate on the bottom to keep the case from becoming frayed. it has nylon rails so you can pull it up steps with ease... It can stand alone and an airline case is available to slip over it.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*I Agree*

My Brownell case has been great. It has flown to Vegas twice, Darrington, Pittsburg twice, and it is still like new. My only complaint about the case is there is no airline cover available and the case will not stand on end unattended. With the new triple wheel setup they may have fixed that problem. In my opinion you get a lot better case with better padding and more standard pockets than you do with Aurora. The HD is nice but I don't think it is any nicer than the Brownell and if you get all the extra pocket goodies with the HD to make it equivalent to a standard Brownell you will spend a lot more money. Go to a tent maker and have an airline cover made for the Brownell and you will have the best of the cases.
Jbird


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> A little over $215 including shipping. Brownell lists them on their websight for $189 but you have to have a business license to buy direct from them. Plus, I'd much rather give the business to LAS.


No you dont. I got mine direct a year and a half ago from brownell.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I haven't had any issues with mine at all. It still looks new other then what CHPro described about his. I don't carry mine at all...that goes for going up and down stairs, curbs, escalators etc. That issue is taken car of on the new ones with the plate....and I have had this case for about 3 years or so and I bought it used. 

The Auroras are nice cases....I was going to get one but they used to be impossible to get....I had one on back order at LAS for a good while  the wheel system on the Brownell is MUCH better IMO....and on top of that the S4 doesn't fit in the Aurora.... Hinky and Moose tried every way possible to fit his in one. :wink:

If someone wants pics just search Brownell in this forum I have posted pics before of mine.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I haven't had any issues with mine at all. It still looks new other then what CHPro described about his. I don't carry mine at all...that goes for going up and down stairs, curbs, escalators etc. That issue is taken car of on the new ones with the plate....and I have had this case for about 3 years or so and I bought it used.
> 
> The Auroras are nice cases....I was going to get one but they used to be impossible to get....I had one on back order at LAS for a good while  the wheel system on the Brownell is MUCH better IMO....*and on top of that the S4 doesn't fit in the Aurora*.... Hinky and Moose tried every way possible to fit his in one. :wink:
> 
> If someone wants pics just search Brownell in this forum I have posted pics before of mine.


BINGO

Well, I loaded mine down last night just to see what I could get in it.

2 Martin Scepter 4 bows
3 Piece Doinker Stab set
2 Sureloc sight cases 
2 large parts bins full of points, inserts, screws, etc.
1 Vortex bino in case
1 Archers Choice range finder
1 Hip quiver and its contents
1 USPS mailing tube full of arrows
1 addon velcro bag with Rolaids, Tylenol, lens wipes, etc. 

And I still got the pocket on the outside and 1 on the inside that are empty.

Not that I will be carrying all this on a regular basis - just wanted to see what I could get in it.

I fully believe that by removing the parts bins and rearranging a few things, I could easily carry all required archery equipment, clothing, toiletries, LAS catalog :shade:, etc. for a full weekend trip. 

I'll try to get some pix later today.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

The only thing I don't like about the "station wagon" bow cases is that it almost takes 2 people to lift the darn thing. I have down graded to a smaller Aurora case. http://www.auroraarchery.com/html/usa/dynamic_compound_case.htm (the top case)
I really like it but no one can seem to get them now... even Lancaster  It is a "bow riser down" case. I really like it because it lets me carry it up stairs without hitting the case on the steps. It also helps me in this manner because I am not tall. It will fit 2 Barnsdale bows no problem so it is longer than the Proline version from Aurora.

The Brownells case is great but all cases have their downfalls.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

uhh-oooh... the moose is loose...

looking frwd to some close up pics...



:shade:


----------



## FatDogX (Dec 18, 2008)

How about some pics?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

And this is airline approved?? I like the idea of being able to take both of my bows in one case when flying somewhere to shoot.
Chris


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yes the case is airline approved :thumb:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*thanks Prag..*

very nice close ups et al... i really like all the pockets and extra use of 

storage... my SKB is lacking in that dept....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> very nice close ups et al... i really like all the pockets and extra use of
> 
> storage... my SKB is lacking in that dept....


My SKB loaded is about as heavy as this thing fully loaded. I only use the SKB to run down the street now. :wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i use my brownell case for long distance travelling stuff. the wheels make it a dream to drag thru an airport. my only wear areas are on the bottom edge between the wheels and handle. contact points from sitting in my jeep. i will make skid plates for those corners here in the future.

local and stuff i can make to in the car i use a skb copy. the brownell is just a bit too much to lug around on the local scene.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes the case is airline approved :thumb:


What exactly is "airline approved"? Which airline or which regulatory body "approves" these cases?

Aside from pet carriers, and TSA locks which can be opened for inspection by a master key, I have not been able to find any references, other than what the manufacturer has stated in their advertising, as to what exactly makes a case "airline approved". 

I can't see luggage manufacturers running a series of their products past a panel of hundreds of airline executives from all over the world for their approval. You can put stuff into a cardboard box and ship it on an airliner. I think "airline approved" is just BS.

I posted this as a new thread in the General area.... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=989754

It IS a nice case, though... :lol:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Crazy Syrup Suckers...

It means that your stuff won't get all jacked up inside the case when the airline monkeys play let's see how hard we can throw this thing :wink:

Not that some airline board approves it :doh:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

OK, OK, I get it. Rob K explained it in the other thread (without being insulting about it, by the way).

It just seems to me to be misleading to say "airline" approved - it gives the impression that it's approved BY an airline (which is a company, i.e. people who decide things). 

It's like the expression "kid tested" that a toy company uses. Tested BY kids. Not FOR kids.

Rather, they should say "airliner" approved - nobody could misinterpret that for anything other than "approved FOR airliner use"

But never mind - it's not important.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That wasn't insulting....dag on SS's are getting sensitive boys...must be because the snow and cold is right around the corner :wink:

Honestly though I see your point in why you thought that...but its the first time I have ever heard anyone say they thought that.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

So "Airline Approved" is not quite the same as the "Good Housekeeping Seal" or "UA Approved". :shade:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Calling me a "crazy syrup sucker" and using the :doh: smilie isn't insulting? Well, here's what I think of YOU...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh, that reminds me - down to our last bottle. Off to the Syrup World...

Eagle, Pinto, Mopar and the rest - you want me to pick up the usual two-four each?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If that's insulting to YOU...coming from ME....

Then you have turned in to a big soft :zip: 

Ask Pinto what happened the last time someone posted a pick like that.....


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It's all in fun folks - nothing to see here. Move along.

:teeth:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:doh:

Did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed again this morning Stash and tip into the Grumpy Pill container instead of the Viagra? :chortle:

I'd be grouchy if that happend to me too. :wink:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm blaming it on low blood sugar...I'm all better now.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*it's a long list...but distinguished list...*

ATA , ... airlines dot org / aboutata... conglomerate

... DOT, NTSB, FAA , TSA, Homeland Security, basically the Govt., then unions, air mfgs, owners-CEO , damage claims, luggage mfgs, and customers wants and expectations... there is a " whole ball of wax " somewhere.. 

heheheeee....stop eating the imitation syrup... makes for a *%@% day... 

wait... there's more...



































:shade::smile::teeth::tongue::59::laugh:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Stash said:


> I'm blaming it on low blood sugar...I'm all better now.


Geez Stash ..... way to dispell the myth 

And yes, the usual..... please and thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What you all don't know is the first pic is showing old empties.....the 2nd pic are todays. D


----------

